

Show HN:My friend filmed our music video using a crane he invented. - fludidew2
http://www.snowballstand.com/release/acenernie/
You can see how he used it in the scooter shots. Its kinda NSFW (cursing). Here is the site for the crane.  http://shootseeker.com/
======
Sealy
Where's the crane?

~~~
fludidew2
Sorry, I should have explained. It's how he achieved the scooter shots.

You can see the rig here <http://shootseeker.com>

~~~
Sealy
That's very cool. He's got some serious kit on that truck. How much is all
stuff that worth? Cant you like, strap a camera man onto the end of a big
plank of wood or something instead?

